# What does troll mean?



## johnsemlak (Nov 28, 2002)

Besides being a giant regenerating monster, what is a troll (in reference to ENworld messageboards?)


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 28, 2002)

When someone posts a volatile thing in order to make other people post. Preferable they will perpatuate the thread and start a flame war. Youa re basically leading people on. Ofetn you don't believe the thing you posted yourself, or it is downright false.

It comes from the fishing world, where you can troll for fish apparently. (lead them on)

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 28, 2002)

Of course, this thread could also have been intended as a troll 

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

A message that is only meant to provoke a negative reaction and not a discussion.  

For instance saying that:

 "Crothian is a jerk and post way too much and should be found, hogtied, and taken out behind the woodshed."

Would be a Troll.  It's very negative, doesn't really back up the statement with any facts, or offer any sort of dialogue.

However, saying that:

"Crothian is just an idiot.  Have you seen his opinions on the way games should be run?  He believes in role playing and fun for everyone involved and he needs to be stopped becasue of it."

While still a negative comment, it does have substance and can begin a dialogue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian is a jerk and posts way too much and should be found, hog-tied, and taken out behind the woodshed.


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 28, 2002)

flumph!


joe b.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Crothian is a jerk and posts way too much and should be found, hog-tied, and taken out behind the woodshed. *




I found it funny


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 28, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *It comes from the fishing world, where you can troll for fish apparently. (lead them on)*




I think the implication is that when a fishing boat goes out and just drops its nets and drags them along or a fisherman just throws out a line from a moving boat, it's trolling — not looking to catch anything in particular so much as whatever it hooks.  Which is how it gets over to Crothian's definition: "A message that is only meant to provoke a negative reaction and not a discussion."

If that makes any sense.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

Of course trolling right now isn't a viable option...not much use if most people can only answer with one or two lines. 

Telgian.
(Trying to bring some humor to the topic.)

P.S.
Oh yeah, since most people here don't seem to be able:
*Beats hong with a stick*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

Some of the most successful trolls are those cleverly disguised as real life situations.

Bugaboo's DM's Friends Network was this sort of troll.  He never came out and said - "I am charging players to play, debate."  Instead he would postulate a ridiculous situation with his customers and then ask for advise.  Generally the thread would break down with people exclaiming outrage at the thought of charging for DMing.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2002)

The most important thing in successful trolling is not going over the top...

Too much, that is.


----------

